# Chapman



## shanetigerxl2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Does Chapman require additional materials from the resume from all people who may be accepted (as in those who are being seriously considered)?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 4, 2007)

No,

I was accepted without any additional material or interview about 3 weeks ago. But for a lot of people they are asking for more material. What program did you apply for?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 4, 2007)

Wait, graduate or undergraduate?


----------



## Philly (Apr 4, 2007)

Winterreverie is right.  It depends on which program you apply for.  If you applied to the three year film production program than they are asking for additional materials from some candidates.  If you applied for one of the other graduate programs than no.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry, graduate-- didn't realize this was an undergraduate thread. 

*blush*

Sorry


----------



## shanetigerxl2 (Apr 4, 2007)

I applied for undergraduate film production.


----------



## simsimdabear (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah I applied for undergraduate film production too.  And I was wondering the same thing because they never asked me to send in any of my work, so I hope that doesn't mean they're not considering me.  Plus I'm a little anxious because I have not heard from them.  So I also wondering if anyone knew when we should expect to hear from them.
Also I was wondering if anyone has been excepted to Chapman but didn't send in any of their work or had an interview.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 4, 2007)

I got in to undergraduate film production, and they didn't ask for anything.


----------



## simsimdabear (Apr 5, 2007)

Have you been accepted recently?  Because I'm still waiting to find out.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes, but I also applied for early decision (non-binding).


----------



## simsimdabear (Apr 5, 2007)

Ahhh cool also I was wondering what was yer GPA and SAT scores sorry this may be too personal.  I just want to know if I have a chance because I have a 3.9 GPA but so so SATs but I don't even know if GPA and SAT is a thing they look at.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm just copying the stats I put up on a previous thread.

SAT I:
Reading: 800
Math: 780
Writing: 730
SAT II
Biology: 730
World History: 720

GPA 3.83 (unweighted)
Full IB Diploma Candidate + 2 AP classes (got a 5 in A/B calculus junior year, 5 in IB Spanish, 6 in IB Chemistry)

Extracurriculars/creative stuff:
Shudokan Karate (11 years, achieved 2nd degree black belt), Drama (4 years), Had a published weekly online movie review column (1 year), worked part time for a bit as a pro-videographer, Worked as a community tutor (1 year), Made 3 completed independent films (budgeted and made myself, no school help), wrote a 36 page screenplay, wrote the school play in 9th

I think Chapman really likes to see story telling ability, considering how they ask for you to write a story-scene. That, and the essays, are what I think weigh in most for their decision. So if you did well on those, they'll balance out your academic and extracurricular stuff. My stats got me scholarships, but my essays got me in.


----------



## taid (Apr 5, 2007)

by the way...I just inquired about when the decisions should come out.. and they said the  last of the  freshman application decisions are being sent out this week and 
transfer students should find out late April to Mid May...
(I applied as a transfer applicant)


----------



## sadlabrat (Apr 6, 2007)

simsimdabear,

if you applied regular decision you should be hearing from them pretty soon.  Give them a call and ask, they'd probably be happy to answer your questions. Have you checked online with the webadvisor?  

Oh, and don't let cinematicals awesome stats get to you, lol.  You don't need a 1580 to get in.  I had  3.6 weighted GPA(4.9 weighted) and a 1350 on my SAT.  As long as you gave them something to think about in your short story and essays, I'd think you'd be fine.  Like cinematical said, I think that's what they really look at and you can probably outweigh low(or what you think are low) stats with other things.


----------



## simsimdabear (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah that's cool but it is friday and I still have not heard from them so I'll prolly give them a call.
BTW would we hear if we got in or not on the internet first or would we get a letter in the mail first?


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 6, 2007)

It will be on your internet portal site through the school first. That's how I first found out, days before the packet came in the mail.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah, don't let it worry you if you don't have the best academic stats. Mine are good, but I didn't get in to USC production while people with lower stats did. While that isn't Chapman, it just goes to show that both schools weigh the essays and story scene very heavily (it really is THE most important section of the app). Check your student portal on Chapman's site, and good luck!


----------



## simsimdabear (Apr 7, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone else has heard on the web advisor if they got in or not.  Cuz some people said I should have heard this week and I haven't.  So I called and I got the answering machine and it says they're on holiday break.  

So has anyone heard from Chapman this past week?  Or should I expect to hear from them this up comming week


----------



## KtoI (Apr 9, 2007)

I got in... and my stats aren't phenomenonal, so have hope.


----------



## w123 (Apr 23, 2007)

I was accepted this year in screenwriting without sending any additional materials.


----------



## KtoI (Apr 23, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yeah, don't let it worry you if you don't have the best academic stats. Mine are good, but I didn't get in to USC production while people with lower stats did. While that isn't Chapman, it just goes to show that both schools weigh the essays and story scene very heavily (it really is THE most important section of the app). Check your student portal on Chapman's site, and good luck!



I agree with you because my story was pretty cool if I may say so myself.In fact, I think it's a mistake that some film programs don't require excercises like that... there's a big diff between non fiction and fiction writing.


----------

